# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Краснодар

## Мальчик_Эмо_Кот

Куку

----------


## Рик

чувак, как с тобой связаться?  :Smile:

----------


## Мальчик_Эмо_Кот

Просто  :Smile: я в асе часто сижу.юин 2233244.

----------


## BoMHEoceHb

привет всем. я тоже с краснодара. пишите в личку если ктонибудь захочит встретится или просто пообщаться.

----------


## grey

Я всегда думал, что на юге большинство даже не задумывается о су. А тут столько людей, которые пришли на этот форум :EEK!: 
Неделю назад приехал с Краснодарского края, думаю приеду ещё. Люди там добрее и веселее :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я в лазаревское еду в сентябре в отпуск на десять дней! я долго думала, куда лучше и решила в лазаревское. я там не была еще, а там климат другой совсем. мне туда очень хочется. а еще на теплое море. и еще там вино такое вкусное. вообщем жду, когда же наступит отпуск. уже билеты купила туда, а на обратно дней через пять пойду покупать.
 ну как можно думать о суициде, когда  там есть такое красивое море и  много вкусного вина?)))

----------


## dead_happy_cat

Да уж.знал бы кто как это море в горле стоит)я туда за лето раза 3сходил не больше!!хотя идти 5минут

----------


## littleF

и я из краснодара. Не люблю этот город. Ничего хорошего.

----------


## Empty_Coil

Всем привет, ещё остались живые люди с Краснодара? =)

----------


## littleF

остались пока)

----------


## TooMuchOfNoSound

Всем привет.
Если есть кто-то из Краснодара - напишите, плиз, в личку. Был бы рад пообщаться или встретиться. Нет друзей, одиночество достало и все такое прочее.

----------


## Ирсан

Как я вас понимаю. Я еще туда не переехала, а уже всем сердцем ненавижу Краснодар((

----------


## Traumerei

Если ещё остались люди из Краснодара, заинтересованные су-тематикой и желающие встречи, просьба откликнуться - можно как-нибудь организовать встречу в вашем городе  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Вы же в Ростове остановились ?

----------


## Traumerei

Ежедневно есть электричка Ростов-Краснодар.

----------


## dr.Lecter

Всем жителям города солнца привет! ищу друзей!

----------

